# Cheyenne 696g step not working



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

we were in a street last week that had a few inches of water in it after a huge downpour !! A truck past the van without slowing down and a tidal wave run up to the step level.

We moved immediately afterwards and the step worked for a few days but has since stopped working completely.

Our van is a 2004 Cheyenne 696g and we are seeking advice as to what to look at firstly. There is no sound of anything working when the switch by the door is operated so could it be the fuse or relay and where are they please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

By the way our supply unit is a Seargeant EC200 PSU 2007 if that helps


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sounds like a short circuit caused by the water,on our '04 634L the step relay was behind the fridge  and access was by taking off the fridge vents.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

thanks for that. As we are still on the road could someone please advise as to where we might find the relay and/or some fuses that might be applicable


----------



## RobD (Feb 25, 2012)

Could be a fuse or relay fault. However, we had exactly the same problem with our 2004 Autotrail Tracker.

With the step in the closed position there is a rocker switch which engages with the rear of the step. This often gets coated in road dirt which gets thrown up from the front wheel causing the switch to stick. Give the switch a good clean and when working it supplies power to the internal switch by the door. 

It always did the trick for us.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

You dont say if your 696 is a Fiat or Merc version.

Our Merc version has the fuse and relay in a holder right next to the vehicle battery under the bonnet.

If your fridge doesnt work on 12v anymore as well, then it is definitely the fuse....if the fridge makes a clicking sound on 12v then it is the relay.

Either way, both should be close to the battery which powers them i.e. the main vehicle battery.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Vehicle is Fiat based. I'll check the fuse this afternoon and will let you know


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone

well looks like it might not be the fuse as I put the fridge on 12 volts and run the engine and fridge 12 volt light is on.

I still cannot find a relay or switch anywhere so would appreciate any further help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,

Are you able to view your vehicle battery voltage at the control panel above the door? - If not this may suggest that the vehicle battery fuse has blown and is stopping your step from operating.

Under the bonnet you should find the relay harness which has 2 relays, one for split charge and the other for fridge operation. You have already confirmed the fridge is working, so in theory the step should retract when the engine starts. However if your step is currently retracted you may not be able to confirm this. 

Within this relay harness you will also find 3 fuses, 2 x 20A and 1 x 15A. The 2 x 20A fuses are for the vehicle and leisure batteries. I would suggest initially checking these fuses. 

The relay for the step is actually behind the manual step switch and is unlikely to have been damaged. 

The other scenario is that your step motor may have been damaged by the flood?

I hope this helps

Regards

Craig


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Craig

Looks like youve hit the nail on the head. I noticed a few days ago that the vehicle battery voltage wasnt shiwing on the panel over the door. I didn't think anything of it as I never look at it except in winter when I need to watch the battery level.

I will report back later


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Craig

Looks like youve hit the nail on the head. I noticed a few days ago that the vehicle battery voltage wasnt shiwing on the panel over the door. I didn't think anything of it as I never look at it except in winter when I need to watch the battery level.

I will report back later


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sargent

That's done the trick. Step now working fine 

Hope this post will turn out to be useful to someone else in trouble !!

Have thanked you for your advice.


----------

